# Router won't pick up DNS



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Yesterday my internet stopped working.
After some diddling around, I found that my router had not picked up an IP address from the Comcast modem nor had it picked up the DNS ip addresses.

No matter what I did it refused to cooperate. Connecting the modem to my PC showed that the modem was working. I connected an older router and it picked up everything OK too.

I finally disconnected the router and rebooted the Comcast modem. I wated about 20 minutes then connected the router and plugged it in. This time I got assigned an IP but still no DNS addresses.

After some poking around, I finally manually input the Comcast DNS addresses and off we went, but I'm curious if anyone has these same issues?

Netgear WNR2000v2 N300 router, Motorola Surfboard DOCSIS 3.0 modem


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dmspen said:


> Yesterday my internet stopped working.
> After some diddling around, I found that my router had not picked up an IP address from the Comcast modem nor had it picked up the DNS ip addresses.
> 
> No matter what I did it refused to cooperate. Connecting the modem to my PC showed that the modem was working. I connected an older router and it picked up everything OK too.
> ...


Have not seen that but if you have to manully put n the dns, look at opendns, their resolution servers are fairly fast and you can get enhanced protection for free


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Did you try doing a full hardware reset initialization of the router back to factory specs? I can't see what would "burn out" in a router to stop getting a DHCP IP or DNS address. It's not like there is an IP/DNS chip. Sounds like a configuration glitch. 

If a reset doesn't work just tell 'em it no longer turns on and hit it with 110VAC.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

This happens to my router about once a month. A factory reset quickly fixes it. I have the process down to science and I can redo my settings in less than 5 minutes. Still a pain in the a$$. Good luck.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hopefully the router can take dd-wrt firmware. Try it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"dennisj00" said:


> Hopefully the router can take dd-wrt firmware. Try it.


The mini version is supported.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Some ISP DNS is slow.
Try this and use one that gives good results.
http://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Google has a good DNS with an easy-to-remember IP Address: 8.8.8.8


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I did do a full factory reset although I didn't do a 30/30/30 (I just learned about that). I may give the DD-WRT firmware a shot if this keeps dropping data.

It dropped out overnight so I set it back to automatically get DNS and rebooted the durn thing. It picked up the DNS servers just fine from Comcast.

I did open an online ticket with Netgear about the power switch. Sometimes when switching power off/on, the router doesn't really reboot. The lights come on all yellow and just sits there. Wiggling the switch makes it finally reboot.

My son-in-law does subcontract work for Cisco, so if push comes to shove he can get me a router at about 40% off retail...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Had a small power outage on Saturday due to the heat. After the outage the router will not pick up the DNS addresses in any way shape or form. Very frustrating. Thankfully the replacement should be here Wednesday. I hope it works. Too often a warranty replacement is just somebody else's problem that got turned in.


----------

